# Acont-Geschädigter



## Anonymous (4 September 2002)

Hallo Leute,
seit gestern gehöre ich auch dazu: mir wurde eine Internet-Dienstleistung über 305,42 von der Fa. Talkline Gmbh in Karlsruhe in rechnung gestellt. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie es genau zustande gekommen, da einer meiner Söhne dafür verantwortlich gewesen sein sollte. Ich hab auf dem Rechner eine neue DFÜ-Verbindung über Aconti gefunden, in der allerdings keine 0190-er - Nummer zu finden war.
Die Talkline GmbH will oder kann mir nach ihrer Aussage erst dann Auskunft geben, wenn ihnen die Rechnungsdaten von der Telekom zugegangen sind. Fragt sich nur, wie sie bis dahin mir diese Gebühren in rechnung stellen konnten.
Ich hab den Scheiß leider schon gelöscht und hab die Überweisung sperren lassen.
Meine größte Soreg ist allerdings, ob nicht mit der nächsten Abrechnung der Telekom noch einmal eine "nette Überraschung" kommt, da die Talkline in der aktuellen Rechnung nur bis zum 17.08. abgerechnet hat.
Wer von Euch kann mir hierzu evtl. noch einen wertvollen Tip geben ?
Ich bin dankbar für jeden kleinen Tip.

Michael


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 September 2002)

hi!

gib einfach mal "aconti" und "dialer" bei google ein, da lässt sich so einiges nützliches finden. einen talkline-thread gibt es hier im forum auch bereits, da solltest du auf jeden fall auch einen blick reinwerfen um die "arbeitsweise" der firma zu verstehen.

aconti selbst:
http://www.aconti.net/index.asp

klickt man sich da ein wenig durch, dann rühmen die sich mit supereinfacher bedienung (nur ein klick!) und das spricht wohl für sich selbst. vor allem das ist sehr interessant:



> Der DFÜ-Eintrag wird nur temporär generiert und nach Verbindungstrennung gelöscht.





zum umgang mit talkline: wie haben die dir denn auskunft gegeben? fernmündliche informationen sind hier weniger wertvoll. hat talkline mit dir verbindung aufgenommen, oder bist du auf die zugegangen? normalerweise lässt man den betrag auf der telefonrechnung stornieren und informiert die telekom davon, um welche teilforderung es sich handelt. dann meldet sich der netzbetreiber (also talkline) eigentlich von alleine.

um welche summe handelt es sich denn? auf jeden fall solltest du deinem sohn ganz tief in die augen schauen und ihn fragen, ob er irgendetwas von dem angebot tatsächlich in anspruch genommen hat...


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2002)

*Talkline-Hasser*

Hi,
also ich habe erst seit gestern meine Telekom-Abrechnung für den Monat August vorliegen und da berechnet mir die Telekom "3 Verbindungen zum Service 0190x" mit einer tarifierten Zeit von sage und schreibe 796 Minuten (!) mit einem Betrag von 42,43 Euro netto. Auf der zweiten Seite berechnet mit die Talkline GmbH dann 305,42 Euro für eine "Internet-Dienstleistung".
Wenn ich allerdings mein Internetjournal über FRITZ-Web einsehe, entdecke ich zwar, daß am fraglichen Tag verbindungen zustande gekommen sind, aber höchstens für 2 - 3 Minuten.

Die Talkline hat mir bislang zurückgemailt, sie können mir erst 2 Tage später, wenn bei ihnen die Telekom-Rechnungsdaten im System sind weitere Auskunft geben. Sie können oder wollten mir auch nichts dazu sagen, ob mir mit der Septemberabrechnung noch weitere Freuden ins Haus stehen.

Was ist das eingentlich für ein Scheißverein ?

Michael


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 September 2002)

so wie es ausschaut, hast du wohl keinen einzelverbindungsnachweis. die 796 minuten erklären sich da so: es handelt sich lediglich um die zeiteinheiten, die bei 0190x-nummern, sofern es keine frei tarifierbaren sind, im einstelligen sekundenbereich liegen. geht man von 2 sekunden pro tarifeinheit aus, hättest du also für die 42,43 € netto bei 796 tarifeinheiten 26 minuten und 32 sekunden telefoniert und kommst auf 1,86€/min brutto... bei dieser position und bei mehreren söhnen solltest du auf jeden fall mal abklären, ob es sich um eine internet- oder fernmündliche dienstleistung handelt...

die talkline-position: ja, die arbeiten etwas "anders". grundsätzlich solltest du nicht per mail mit denen kommunizieren. 305 € sind kein ja kein pappenstiel. du solltest also schriftlich gegen die rechnungsposition einwendungen erheben und um aufgeschlüsselte verbindungsdaten und die komplette rufnummer sowie nutznießer dieser verbindung bitten.

ein einzelverbindungsnachweis von der telekom zur gegenüberstellung macht auch sinn, sofern du gewünschte auskünfte tatsächlich von talkline erhältst.

ansonsten kann ich dir als familienvater nur dringendst empfehlen, die 0190-nummern bei der telekom sperren zu lassen: das kostet einmalig 7,73 € (eigentlich auch schon eine frechheit) und lässt einen nachts ruhiger schlafen, wenn man sich nicht das modem unter´s kopfkissen legen will...


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2002)

Danke Dir für Deine Erläuterungen; ich beginne nun, die Zusammenhänge besser zu verstehen.
Ich habe heute Nachmittag viel im Internet unter www.dialerundrecht.de gelesen und auch versucht, die Anwälte in Heidelberg telefonisch zu erreichen. Ich bin allerdings immer bereits im "Vorzimmer" abgefangen und darauf hingewiesen worden, daß erste Auskünfte bereits kostenpflichtig seien (60 Euro per Internetanfrage und 200 Euro postalisch !). Mir ist es über diverse Anwaltskanzleien bislang nicht gelungen, einen Anwalt ausfindig zu machen, der mich hier unterstützen könnte.
Macht es aus Deiner Sicht Sinn, hier weitere Aktivitäten zu betreiben ? Wie erfolgversprechend ist die konsultation eines Anwalts ? Im Forum hab ich nun des öfteren lesen können, daß Talkline zwar mehrmals schriftlich zur Zahlung anmahnt, aber diese Unternehmen wohl so gut wie nie ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren in die Wege leiten.
Wie siehst Du das ? Hart bleiben bis zum Schluß ? Ich glaube, das ist auch die Frage, welche die meisten Neu-geschädigten am meisten mit beschäftigt.

Michael


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2002)

Hi,
nochmal zu dem Thema mit den Einzelverbindungen und den 796 Minuten:
Wenn effektiv tatsächlich nur rund 6 Minuten Verbindungszeit bestanden, dann wird eine Info von Talkline unsinnig:
Die schreiben in der Rechnung wortwörtlich: "Ihre Verbindungen vom 15.08.2002 bis 17.08.2002". Wie bereits gesagt hieße das, daß die Verbindung über geschlagene 3 Tage bestehen blieb und das kann effektiv nicht sein. Deshalb zerbreche ich mir ja ketzt auch schon den Kopf, ob da vielleicht noch mehr kommen könnte.
Von meinem Filius erhalte ich leider keine konkreteren Anhaltspunkte mehr, was da genau geschehen sein könnte. Ich will ihm auch glauben, daß er "lediglich" ein Spiel heruntergeladen hat und nicht irgendwelche Schmuddelseiten besucht hat. Das kann ich übrigens im Verlauf und den Journalen feststellen. Ich konnte nur Interneitseiten mit Spielen finden.
Es ist wirklich schon ein Scheißgefühl, wenn man so im Trüben fischt ..


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 September 2002)

sorry, aber ich hatte meinen eintrag zwischendurch korrigiert (hab´ mich verrechnet): 796 tarifeinheiten - bei 1,86 €/min hat die tarifeinheit 2 sekunden: also 796 * 2 = 1592 sekunden = 26 minuten und 32 sekunden.

rein rechnerisch hat das schon seine richtigkeit und so wie du beschrieben hast , handelt es sich dabei ja um eine telekom-position.

talkline steht unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" - ohne einzelverbindungsnachweis steht da lediglich die anzahl der verbindungen und die gesamtsumme (also die 305,42 €)

du hast also 2 mehrwertdienste auf deiner telefonrechnung, die du nicht durcheinanderwerfen darfst.

dahingehend solltest du auch auskünfte einholen: du musst rausfinden, ob der aconti-dialer über die telekom oder über talkline abgerechnet wurde.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 September 2002)

der durchschnittlich begabte kleinkriminelle dialeranbieter hat ja auch kinder als ziegruppe auf der rechnung: es gibt reichlich "hacker"- und "warez"-seiten, auf denen man sich auch so ein ding einfangen kann. klingeltöne und handylogos sind auch sehr beliebt.

wenn du den fraglichen zeitraum tatsächlich noch im verlauf hast, solltest du dich auf jeden fall (mit der hand am kabel) auf die suche nach dem dialer machen. wirst du fündig, solltest du screenshots anfertigen (taste "druck" drücken, dann kannst du einen screenshot z. b. in ein word-dokument einfügen.)...


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2002)

Ich mach mich heute Abend mit meinem Sohn auf die Suche nach der fraglichen Internetadresse. Vielleicht gelingt es uns ja tatsächlich (und mit aller Vorsicht), daß Ding zu rekonstruieren.

Das würd ich dann sehr gerne hier veröffentlichen.

Drückt mir bitte alle Daumen und bis morgen.

Michael


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Nimm aber keinen Internet Explorer.


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Michael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin allerdings immer bereits im "Vorzimmer" abgefangen und darauf hingewiesen worden, daß erste Auskünfte bereits kostenpflichtig seien (60 Euro per Internetanfrage und 200 Euro postalisch !).


Ach, die Website ist Marketing?
Ich dachte bis grade eben, das wäre Menschlichkeit...


----------



## Rahmat (4 September 2002)

Hallo Michael,

wegen der RA-Kosten, nur als Idee, weiß nicht, ob's was bringt:
1.) Wenn Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, springen die normalerweise bei solchen Sachen nur sehr zögerlich ein, aber alles außergerichtliche, Info/Schriftverkehr usw. (also, wenn es noch nicht so teuer wird) müßten sie eigentlich übernehmen und wenn das geklärt ist, sieht man ja schon weiter. Unbedingt vorher mit Deinem Versicherungsvertreter sprechen.
2.) Wenn Du keine Versicherung hast oder die sich blöde stellen, vielleicht hilft dann irgendeine Verbraucherzentrale weiter ?

Wie gesagt, weiß nicht, ob's was hilft.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Wenn Du keine Versicherung hast oder die sich blöde stellen, vielleicht hilft dann irgendeine Verbraucherzentrale weiter ?


Da habe ich schon einiges an Beschwerden hier liegen.
"30 DM für ne Viertelstunde" - "Keine Inhalte" - "Leere Worte"
Insofern sollte man sich das schon überlegen. Gerade in Dialer- und Internetgeschichten scheinen die ein Kompetenzdefizit zu haben.


----------



## Devilfrank (5 September 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Michael schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Heiko
 :bash:  :bash:  :bash:
So! Wieder munter????


----------



## Heiko (5 September 2002)

Danke. Das hab ich anscheinend gebraucht.
Ich war aber wirklich der Meinung... :bigcry:

Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu naiv für diese Welt...  :argl:


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2002)

Guten Morgen Heiko,

sieh das mit der Internet-Seite der Rechtsanwälte Weber & Partner aus Heidelberg www.dialerundrecht.de doch einmal so: Hier tut sich ein riesiger Markt auf, in dem eine Menge Geld zu verdienen ist. Insofern ist es durchaus legitim, diese Website auch aus der Sicht des Marketings zu betrachten. Mit Menschlichkeit hat das alles wenig zu tun.
Die Infos, die dort zusammengetragen sind, sind einerseits nicht schlecht, um die aktuelle Rechtslage und die jeweiligen Chancen in einem möglichen Rechtsstreit ungefähr einschätzen zu können (wie ihr sicher alle wißt, sind sie leider ziemlich beschissen).
Jeder Problemfall liegt allerdings immer ganz individuell und läßt eine Menge Detailfragen über diese Informationen hinaus hochkommen. Und hier kommen dann die Möglichkeiten der Anwälte ins Spiel, gutes Geld verdienen zu können.
Und nun ganz ehrlich: Wer ist bereit, bei einem Schaden von 305,42 Euro zunächst einmal zusätzlich einen Betrag von 200 Euro zu investieren, nur um eine Rechtsinfo zu bekommen, die einem konkret höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht viel weiterhilft ?


----------



## Heiko (5 September 2002)

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn jemand Geld verdienen will. Ich hab schließlich auch eine Familie zu ernähren. Finanzielle Interessen sind mir also auch nicht fremd.
Ich finde aber man sollte das dann auch entsprechend kenntlich machen. Gefunden hab ich auf der Website erst mal nix - erst nach etlichem Klicken kam ich auf die eigentliche Rechtsanwaltsseite und dort stand dann was.

Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis muß allerdings gewahrt bleiben. Deswegen ist es leider für einige Geschädigte sinnvoller, einfach zu zahlen und das aufs Konto "Lebenserfahrung" zu buchen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2002)

Tja, dumm gelaufen !!!

wie gestern angekündigt, habe ich meine beiden Söhne ernsthaft zwischengenommen und zusätzlich meinen Rechner genau untersucht. Ich weiß nun sicher, daß einer von den beiden die aconti-Software und damit verbunden ein paar "nette Bilder" heruntergeladen hat. Dies waren verdammt teure Bilder und ich sage ganz offen, daß ich mir den Hauptvorwurf mache, hier versagt zu haben, indem ich vorher nicht alle nur erdenklichen Maßnahmen getroffen habe, das zu verhindern.
Ich sehs allerdings nach wie vor so: In der aconti-Textdatei, die noch auf meinem Rechner ist, wird zwar darauf hingewiesen, daß 0190-er Nummern verwendet werden und das Ganze nicht jugendfrei ist, aber es wurde weder auf konkrete Kosten pro Einheit hingewiesen, noch ein Altersnachweis gefordert (wie er das geschafft hat, konnte oder wollte er mir nicht bzw. noch nicht sagen).
Insofern sehe ich mich nach wie vor als Opfer einer Riesenschweinerei.

Mir ist nun bewußt, daß die Talkline GmbH letztendlich am längeren Hebel sitzt, aber ich werde mich gegen die Bezahlung dieses Betrages solange wehren, wie mir möglich ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 September 2002)

@michael: wenn ich deine beiträge richtig verstanden habe, hast du gleich 2 mehrwertdienste auf deiner telefonrechnung. einer wird über die telekom abgerechnet und ein anderer über talkline. da talkline beschwerdetechnisch einsame spitze ist, solltest du da auf jeden fall noch einmal nachhaken: der aconti-dialer sollte eine log-datei hinterlassen haben, wenn du sie noch nicht gelöscht hast.

http://www.aconti.net/benutzer/start.asp

wenn der aconti-dialer für die telekom-position verantwortlich ist, hast du das kleinere übel erwischt und solltest dich noch einmal mit talkline auseinandersetzen. bei über 300 € macht das meiner meinung nach auch sinn. im nachbarforum schrieb ein talkline-geprellter von einer position auf der telefonrechnung für internet-dienstleistungen, obwohl ihm die nötige hardware für eine einwahl fehlte...


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2002)

haudraufundschluss:
Danke für den Tip. Den Aconti-Logfile habe ich in erster Panik bereits vorgestern eliminiert. Ich habe gestern allerdings vom fraglichen Tag noch eine Aconti-Textdatei auf dem Rechner, die bei der Installation mitgekommen sein muß. Dort heißt es u.a., daß die Verbindung über 0190-er Nummer durchgeführt wird (aber nichts weiter von Euro je Einheit) und daß diese Seiten nicht jugendfrei sind (aber mein Sohn hat es tatsächlich auch ohne Altersnachweis geschafft, ein paar tolle Bilder herunterzuladen).
Wie dem auch immer sei, wenn es hart auf hart käme (Zivilprozeß), dann würde mir das alles recht wenig helfen, da bin ich mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher. Ich muß an dieser Stelle auch ganz offen sagen: an diesem Dilemma haben sowohl mein Sohn als auch hauptsächlich ich mit Schuld. Ich hätte die Kiste schon vorher so absichern müssen, daß so etwas nicht passieren konnte.
Der Aconti-Dialer ist wirklich dafür ursächlich. Ich hab von Aconti bereits die Bestätigung diesbezüglich bekommen. Und ob die Talkline GmbH beschwerdetechnisch einsame Spitze ist, oder in China der berühmte Sack Reis umfällt: Ich zahle zunächst nicht und habe bereits eine mit einem Anwalt abgestimmte Strategie, die ich bis zur bitteren Neige gehen werde. Das Risiko jedoch, einen Zivilprozeß an den Hals gehängt zu bekommen, den ich garanriert verliere, werde ich garantiert nicht eingehen. Da werde ich letztendlich einen Vergleich suchen und schlimmstenfalls bezahlen und das Ganze, wie schon ein anderer Teilnehmer geschrieben hat, unter der Rubrik "Erfahrung fürs Leben" verbuchen. Man lernt doch nie aus im Leben ..


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 September 2002)

@michael:

garantiert ist da gar nichts...
du weißt doch: vor gericht und auf hoher see bist du in gottes hand.

und wenn talkline bei dir genauso vorgeht, wie bei den anderen geschädigten, die sich hier veröffentlicht haben, ist es ein ganz schön weiter weg...


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2002)

haudraufundschluss:
Genau so ist es, Du hast recht. Ich habe mir heute auch den Rat vom Anwalt geben lassen, auf jeden Fall bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu gehen und auch diesen, falls er denn wirklich kommen sollte, unmittelbar zu widersprechen.
Sollte ich allerdings zu einem Verhandlungstermin geladen werden, dann suche ich eine der Lösungen wie vorab beschrieben. Aber bis dahin ist es noch etwas und ich sage ganz offen, das ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, "seriösen" Unternehmen wie der Talkline GmbH etwas "das Leben schwer zu machen". Wenn ich dann schließlich eh blechen muß und vielleicht ein paar Euro mehr an Amtsgebühren tragen muß, dann scheiß ich da was drauf. Ich hab die Kohle geistig eh schon abgeschrieben.
Ich werde Euch alle jedoch über die einzelnen Schritte auf dem Laufenden halten und bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie lange es sich ziehen wird


----------



## technofreak (5 September 2002)

@Michael

langsam komm ich mit vor wie der Pastor in der Kirche, der immer denselben Sermon vorbetet! 
1. Dein Anwalt hat absolut recht.. Laß es auf einen Mahnbescheid ankommen! 
Das kostet erst mal nicht mehr (sogar weniger, 
weil du dir völlig sinnlose Portokosten mit Talkline ersparst) 
2. Nach all meinen Fragen und Recherchen hat es bis heute offensichtlich noch nicht einen einzigen Mahnbescheid gegeben.
3. Wenn wirklich doch,  einfach Widerspruch (ohne jeder Begründung,14 Tage Frist beachten! ) einlegen und es drauf ankommen lassen! 
4. Soweit ist es überhaupt noch nicht gekommen, da diese Typen eine  öffentliche Gerichtverhandlung scheuen ,
wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

5. Die ganze Strategie dieser Dialermafia ist es doch, nicht jeden einzelnen bis ins Grab zu verfolgen , sondern durch Verunsicherung, Einschüchterung einen  erheblichen Teil zur freiwilligen Zahlung zu veranlassen.
Wenn das auch nur bei einem Teil der Abzuzockenden funktioniert, ist die Rechnung doch schon aufgegangen! 
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2002)

Hi Technofreak,
danke für dein Feed-Back.
Eine Frage hätt ich da noch: Ich hab unterschiedliche Infos dazu, was passiert, nachdem man schriftlich Einspruch gegen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhoben hat. Jemand sagt mir, die Sache gehe danach sofort und vollkommen automatisch an das Gericht (bedeutet: sofort Zivilprozeß und ggf. nicht unerhebliche Zusatzkosten) und jemand anders hat behauptet, daß dem nicht so ist, sondern daß danach erst einmal explizit Klage durch die Talklind GmbH eingereicht werden muß.
Weißt du hier bescheid ?


----------

